# Download-Zähler



## Krankes-Kaff (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mal wieder eine Frage und vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der eine Antwort für mich hat.

Ich habe auf meiner Homepage einige Dateien zum Download bereit gestellt und würde nun gern einen Zähler einsetzen, welcher den Usern anzeigt, wie oft die jeweilige Datei schon gedownloadet wurde.


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## Schlummi (9. Mai 2004)

Diese Idee wird in HTML sich nicht realisieren. Du wirst ohne PHP oder Perl nicht weiterkommen. Denn der Zähler würde jedesmal von 0 anfangen, wenn du ihn in JavaScript schreiben würdest. In PHP mußt der erste eine Datei (z.B. zahl.txt) erstellen, in der dann die gezählten Downloads gespeichert werden.


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (9. Mai 2004)

Ja nur leider habe ich keine Ahnung von PHP und noch weniger von PERL! 

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand mal beschrieben, wie ich sowas mache?


Vielen Dank


----------

